# Customers and Cigarettes



## UrbanCowboyAU (9 mo ago)

I'm making this post to determine what kind of approach other people use with customers around smoking.

No of course smoking is not permitted in the vehicle but I'm wondering what other people do in circumstances where they arrived to pick up a pax and the customer puts a cigarette out before getting in the vehicle only to undertake the trip stinking of cigarette particularly when it's a rolly.

Now being an ex smoker myself I can understand the luxury of standing around having a smoke while waiting for something, but I can also smell the smoke much more strongly now.

I'm interested to see what approach you apply with your customers that absolutely stink of cigarette?

Do you cancel the trip and explain the situation or do you continue on as if nothing ever happened for fear of being accused of discrimination?

I'm very much interested in the response of others and I do ask that you keep it simple and respectable.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

In this job you will come across many scents, alcohol, weed, Body odour, cigarettes, perfume, spew. Beach fire smoke, Probably many others, it’s part of the job, 

I would never cancel a trip based on smell. As I just drove all that way to them, and I don’t want confrontation, take them, then rate accordingly, and possibly make up a excuse or reason to have the windows open


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

My favorite is the guy who exhales as he's getting into the vehicle to fill the recirculating AC space with a cloud before he shuts the door. I open the windows then for the first couple minutes. One rider complained and I said "I know. So sorry, it's just the smoke. I used to smoke two packs a day myself. It's not a criticism. I just need to clear out the cloud so it's not in my air filter for non-smoking passengers to complain about later."

What I want to say is "Have a little respect for the rest of the world and the windows wouldn't need to be open."

On the residual smell of someone who didn't actually blow any into the car, thankfully I've found if I just pop the windows for a couple minutes it's gone. Ten minutes usually means it's just in the air and isn't working its way into any fabric like smoke does. Believe it or not, in Tampa I get that residual scent issue with weed more often than cigarettes. All day long, possibly every fourth or fifth ride I'm thinking "Hey, this guy knows his grass." or "Uf. College student skunkweed." LOL


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

I welcome them and say nothing about the cigarette.

After the trip, I spray some Glen 20 and then drive with all four windows open until the odour is gone.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Jack Malarkey said:


> I welcome them and say nothing about the cigarette.
> 
> After the trip, I spray some Glen 20 and then drive with all four windows open until the odour is gone.


I occasionally smoke in my car, and I vape regularly. and have never had a rider question the smell. But I do air it out during and after. I do get many complimenting how my car smells nice, a quick spray def helps


----------

